# Fishing Marathon Florida Keys



## stubbsdallas (Feb 2, 2021)

Going to Marathon for the week in the middle of July with friends and family and was curious if anyone had some pointers on where to throw some plugs. Anything helps it will be our first time and looking to try and get tight on some fish.


----------



## Geologist (Nov 20, 2020)

Check out Key West Kayak Fishing on YouTube, he lives in Marathon.


----------



## Joe in Hudson (Feb 9, 2017)

Vaca Cut at dawn and dusk, always good for some Jacks and Tarpon. Seven mile bridge anytime for multiple species, keep your eyes out for the big Bull Sharks, it is definitely their territory.

Good luck, Joe in Hudson


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

And go eat a lobster reuben at Keys Fisheries


----------



## Shakeyfly13 (Apr 10, 2013)

I used to take an annual trip down to Marathon. I love it down there. I would fly fish mostly though around Bahia Honda State park. But I would stop around almost any of the bridges. park and walk down to the water. There are so many many fish around these areas.


----------



## Geologist (Nov 20, 2020)

Shakeyfly13 said:


> I used to take an annual trip down to Marathon. I love it down there. I would fly fish mostly though around Bahia Honda State park. But I would stop around almost any of the bridges. park and walk down to the water. There are so many many fish around these areas.


Saw some beach snook at Bahia a couple weeks ago. I've caught them there before but these were considerably bigger. Of course I didn't have a rod this time.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I don't quite remember exactly where though it was just north of Key Colony called then "the nude beach." I use to fish near there down a dead end road and caught quite a few species just casting both flies and spin: jacks, cudas, even a permit once. Anyplace you can get into with a moving tide is a possibility.


----------



## stubbsdallas (Feb 2, 2021)

Joe in Hudson said:


> Vaca Cut at dawn and dusk, always good for some Jacks and Tarpon. Seven mile bridge anytime for multiple species, keep your eyes out for the big Bull Sharks, it is definitely their territory.
> 
> Good luck, Joe in Hudson


Are you fly fishing or spinning rod? Curious what type of baits to throw I mainly use artificial. I do not regularly fly fish but a buddy in our group will be.


----------

